# E90 Audio Upgrade



## jenchrisre (Oct 26, 2007)

Folks,

I have a system that I pulled out of my 2008 328i when I got my F10 535..Very easy intsall with no visable components..Looks totally stock but with tremendous upgraded sound..Let me know if anyone is interested..I cannot use in my F10 so I am looking to sell

* Replaced the front speakers in the door with Focal K2 Power mids and Tweeters
* JL 1000x1 for sub
* JL 300x4 for mains, tweeters, and mid range under seat (Drops in with no mods)
* JL 8W7 Sub in custom made enclosure that drops into the space in the trunk where the spare would have been (I did not have a spare)
* Audio Control LC7 Sound processor
* Used the factory head unit (in my case Idrive)
__________________


----------

